# East Mids Meet #13 - Sat 30th December @ 1:00pm



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

Right, so I'm going to put the next meet right bang in the middle of xmas and new year to give people a chance to come out for a blast and have a break from the holiday type week madness.

I was hoping to get some of us together and go down and join the London evening run which Wak is organising, but I think with the possibility the weather is bad it will be a hell of a journey there and back again, the LEEK trip was bad enough. Although if there was anyone up for it then I may change my mind.

Anyway, I basically thinking of a meet up at the Snipe again which is th usual pub we meet at for about 1:00pm and then decide on the day if we want to go for a blast out somewhere depending on the weather. Either way we'll be having food at some point.

*Location...* 
The Snipe at Sutton 
Alfreton Road, Sutton-In-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire NG17 1JE

*So any interest?*

Nem
TTDunc
LoTTie
TThriller
MK1-TT

Nick


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

up for this one


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Doing Xmas type stuff with family that day. No escape! Sorry.


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Nick,

I've sent you a pm ...!!!

Should be ok for this meet , depending on other circumstances may well be ok for London trip if you fancy it ..?
How about Dunc & the others ..?

Let me know

Kev ':twisted:' (TTK)


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

I would like to go to London meet again but in New year when weather better and not so busy with stuff over Christmas,but my arm could always be twisted!


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'll not make this one, up north through out christmas and new year,

and it's on my birthday too [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes, I think I'm OK for this, will be good to head north!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

After discussion last night, this will definatly be one of my normal cruise runs. The london trip is a nice idea but just too far this time of year.

So I'll get a route planned at some point for us lot to razz around. 

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Nick,

It's starting to look good for us for this one. Just hope the weather improves by then, although the forecast is for the worse


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Alcohol will dominate that weekend I'm afraid Nick!

Have a good one.


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Nick

I will be there.

This will be my first TT meet :roll:

Cheers

Mark


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

MK1-TT said:


> Hi Nick
> 
> I will be there.
> 
> ...


Excellent - that will be two Quattro Sports then!!  :lol:

Forecast looks OK so far - some sunshine even!! 8)

Nick, have you got a postcode/directions for the venue please?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just this minute got back from xmas in London with family, stright on the forum to catch up on 4 days away! How sad am I :

Anyway, I'll have meeting place and cruise details up later tonight or tomorrow morning.

Be good to see some new faces at the meet then, looking forward to it!

Nick


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

My front tyres are BELOW the wear marker so I'll go at the back of the cruise!!! :lol:  :roll:

Four nice new tyres on the 3rd Jan. Yipppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! 8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, here we go...

*Location...* 
The Snipe at Sutton 
Alfreton Road, Sutton-In-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire NG17 1JE

See you all there on Saturday. Not sure about cruise route yet, gonna gave a think about it tomorrow.

Nick


----------



## ben.redtt (Dec 18, 2006)

I will be there too Nick its all so my first TT meet, how many people are going?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

ben.redtt said:


> I will be there too Nick its all so my first TT meet, how many people are going?


You, as Mark above, are ore than welcome to come and join us 

So far there are 7 names down now, also Kev (TTK) said he's got a mate coming with him in a QS, not sure tho if thats Mark who's posted above or not, so could be 8...

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

LoTTie said:


> My front tyres are BELOW the wear marker so I'll go at the back of the cruise!!! :lol:  :roll:


I that case I think it would be wiser to have up up front Emma: dont want you sliding up my rear end :wink: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

HeHe!

You definatly coming then Dave?

Nick


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

TThriller said:


> LoTTie said:
> 
> 
> > My front tyres are BELOW the wear marker so I'll go at the back of the cruise!!! :lol:  :roll:
> ...


Well, I guess at the front you can all pick me up as I slide off the road! :lol:

I shouldn't joke, its seriously scary with no tread at the front. I wish I'd done them before Xmas as nowhere has any PS2s til the New Year. I will be taking things steadily on the run out. 

John is coming with me, leaving his big S4 at home, told him we don't want any family saloons along. :roll: :wink:


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry folks going to have to miss the meet again..!!!!
Something else has now cropped up ..!! ''

Nick & Dave you have pm and Mark i have sent you email .

All the best for the New Year , hope to see you then .

Kev


----------



## ben.redtt (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Nick do you know what cruise route we will be doing and how long it will take? thanks Ben


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

TTK said:


> Sorry folks going to have to miss the meet again..!!!!
> Something else has now cropped up ..!! ''
> 
> Nick & Dave you have pm and Mark i have sent you email .
> ...


Sorry to hear your not going to be able to make it Kev. I'll still be going to the meet (fancy a run out in new toy!).

Look forward to seeing the rest of you there!

Cheers

Mark


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nem said:


> HeHe!
> 
> You definatly coming then Dave?
> 
> Nick


It does look like it  Gill is at work, but my eldest Son Matt has put his hand up.

Still working on Fraser.

Pity about Kev not being able to make it though.

Dave


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

MK1-TT said:


> TTK said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry folks going to have to miss the meet again..!!!!
> ...


Indeed a shame about Kev, but these things happen I know. I'll post up about the next meet tho in the next week or so anyway.

Glad your still going to come tho Mark, be good to get some new faces at the meet again.



ben.redtt said:


> Hi Nick do you know what cruise route we will be doing and how long it will take? thanks Ben


Still not had time to actually finaslise a route, will just have a think in the morning. It's usually out towards Matlock and Chatsworth and will be about 1.5 - 2 hours long. Then back to the pub for food etc etc.



TThriller said:


> It does look like it  Gill is at work, but my eldest Son Matt has put his hand up.
> 
> Still working on Fraser.
> 
> ...


Nice 1 Dave, see you tomorrow then!

Nick


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Nick, do we eat after the cruise? Just planning how much breakfast to have!! :lol:

Really hope its drier than today. I have no grip. [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

LoTTie said:


> Nick, do we eat after the cruise? Just planning how much breakfast to have!! :lol:
> 
> Really hope its drier than today. I have no grip. [smiley=toilet.gif]


We do eat afterwards yeah, so be about4 ish by the time we get food I would have thought. Meet at 1, leave about half past 1, then 2 hours cruise, back to the pub and order food, eating by about 4 would be my guess.

Nick


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

LoTTie said:


> Nick, do we eat after the cruise? Just planning how much breakfast to have!! :lol:
> 
> Really hope its drier than today. I have no grip. [smiley=toilet.gif]


Just been checking out metoffice.co.uk and it looks like it sould be good for the bulk of tomorrow 

How much breakfast to have... Audi strip out the back seats, remove the spare wheel and opt for light bucket seats in the front only for you to go and blow their finely balanced engineering perfection by eating too much breakfast! :lol:

Cheers

Mark


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Bacon sandwich for breakfast then! Excellent! [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## ben.redtt (Dec 18, 2006)

Sorry every one cant make it tomorrow for the meet,but please let me know when the next one is, hope you all have a nice drive and a good day out.

Ben


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

ben.redtt said:


> Sorry every one cant make it tomorrow for the meet,but please let me know when the next one is, hope you all have a nice drive and a good day out.
> 
> Ben


No probs mate.

I'll add you to my list so I'll pm you about the next meet.

Nick


----------



## ben.redtt (Dec 18, 2006)

Nem said:


> ben.redtt said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry every one cant make it tomorrow for the meet,but please let me know when the next one is, hope you all have a nice drive and a good day out.
> ...


thanks Nick i will make it next time


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Oooooh!

Forgot to say to everyone,

*If you have any PMR radios, please bring them!*

Nick


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks Nick, great day out- yet again.
Good turn out despite the rain [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all!

A quick thanks to Nick for arranging a great meet. It was nice to see you all. Look forward to next one!










If any of you want a copy of the pics i took let me know and i will e-mail em.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Really good day out, great company and good to meet some new faces as well, we really enjoyed it. I even got to be a passenger all the way home!  

Nick, thanks for organising an excellent cruise, who cares about rain......the Peaks looked lovely anyway! :lol:

Quote of the day "Oh god speeeeeeeeeeedddddddddddd buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump" from our cruise leader over the radio......good brakes on mine and your cars!!  

I've recruited a new TTOC rep for the Milton Keynes area, some problems with her seeing over the seats but she is very keen. Build that interest young!! :lol:

The qS now needs another wash but it was well worth it.

Look forward to the next one.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Glad you all enjoyed it. I thought it was a good run today, had fun myself on the radio practising for that job at TomTom 

I have to admit tho that the speed hump really did catch me out, I think I still hit it at over 35mph, but fair play to the brembo's for stopping me from nearly a ton in the rain in about 5 car lengths!

I've got a load of pics from the carpark at the start, and also a load in the mirrors looking back during the cruise. Will get them up in a gallery tomorrow for all to see.

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, link to the gallery with my pics...

http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92 ... ec%202006/

And 1 to start off with...










Nick


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

The TomTom should have a speed bump database as well as POI, speed cameras etc 

I should have come out with you lot, instead of going to see that waste of space that call themselves my football team :roll:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

One of the the first times there has been a saturday meet i had football as well but at least KeTTering won.  If the meet had been today i could have come my first free sunday since Gaydon. 

How about doing a Wak type cruise next new year ie somewhere like brum with the west midlands lot. :?:


----------

